# Does anybody have a good okra recipe? I do love fried okra but I should not have it!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

For some reason I did plant okra, but I only like it fried because I do not like the goo! Well that was OK when I was only getting a couple of pods a week, that much oil I can fit into my diet, but right now the okra is producing incredibly well and I should not have that much fried food. 

Can folk here share any non-goo recipes for okra? I really do enjoy the flavor of the vegetable!


----------



## Gayle in KY (May 13, 2002)

You could pickle it


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't cut so close to the pod.

I like it stewed with tomatoes, (peppers, celery, etc) onions and garlic, served over rice. Add shrimp, smoked sausage, or anything thing you might like and bam!


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Cut just like you are going bread/deep fry then roasted in the oven with just a gentle spray of oil, salt and pepper yields a fine product.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

WOW!

I will try them all, because the plants that survived our cold spring are just booming!


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Okra Cornmeal Cakes - Recipe - FineCooking


Serve these delicious okra cakes in bite-size bits for a cocktail nibble or larger cakes for a side dish. In the middle of summer, try adding fresh corn cut off the cob as well. The larger cakes are also brilliant layered with a soft, creamy cheese, such as fresh goat cheese or ricotta and...




www.finecooking.com





This recipe doesn't mess around! Looks hearty.

I have made it like this myself though, and probably use less oil and cornmeal than they call for.









Pan-Fried Okra with Cornmeal Recipe


Okra, an important member of the canon of Southern foods, is delicious when it's fried, stewed, sautéed, or roasted. One of the more traditional (and our favorite) ways to cook okra is to slice it and fry it in cornmeal.




www.southernliving.com


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I was not entirely well for a couple of days, but I did try the oven roasted okra-which was EXCELLENT- and I also put a small pod of okra into a jar full of pickles. I find that letting vegetables sit in pickle juice for several days will give me a very good,, lightly pickled vegetable! So I will try the pickled okra in a couple of days time.

I will probably try the other recipes later this week, once I am back to feeling 100%


----------

